# Some oldies but goodies



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Hello Folks,
Am back for some fun and am going to start with some cars that I built back in 1986 & 91....My next project is still my 1960 Chevy Impala which I should get started sometime after the 12th...:thumbsup:*


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Nice work! I had to do a double take at the Pontiac I thought it was a real car for a few moments!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

I said the same thing. lol. Is that a blue Bonneville under the GP? I'd love to see more of that. 60s Pontiacs had some awesome styling.


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

whiskeyrat said:


> Nice work! I had to do a double take at the Pontiac I thought it was a real car for a few moments!


*Thanks Buddy!, As my days get feeler each time and from my Do List I'll pull out a car that was built already to restore it or a New kit from my Caveman room....:thumbsup:*


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

Rondo said:


> I said the same thing. lol. Is that a blue Bonneville under the GP? I'd love to see more of that. 60s Pontiacs had some awesome styling.


*You know I get that a lot even with my Diecast collections too...lol!...And Yes its a 65 AMT Bonnieville in a Stock/Mild Custom. Am currently rebuilding it as am building a 60 Impala....Hopefully done in two weeks?....:thumbsup:*


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*WOW, A very nice model collection. I am really impressed. I agree with whiskeyrat, I thought the Pontiac was a real car. Excellent pics too !!! 
I would give anything to have my old models from my childhood. I have very few that survived my boys and even my grandsons. It stinks that it costs so much to build a model now days. You could easily have a hundred bucks by the time you're done. Here's my latest two. One of my first car, a 68 Mustang GT. I had this style long before "Bullitt" did !*





*This 71 Oldsmobile Cutlass my mother owned first and I bought it from her...*





*Keep us posted on the Impala !!!*


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*WOW!!!!!Impressive cars buddy!!!*

*Hello Steve, Man as always its always good to hear from you!!...You know I still brag about your pix and your impressive cars from plastics to Diecast. I always told the story in how I got started taken pixs and diorama from you and Airborn back in 2009-10. And Man thanks for sharing these two awesome cars that you built too I love them!!!...Here's one that you may like a 68 Stang by revell that I built this year...:thumbsup:*


----------

